# New Olympic Scoring Format



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Am interested to learn how the new Olympic Scoring Format (a series of 6 races, as I understand it, with the top 10 finishers competing in the final race, which is weighted to be worth more than the other five in the total) is going to make it easier for television audiences to understand sailing and make them want to watch it. Please correct any misunderstanding on my part. How does it make the end result fairer, or more valid for the competitors? How does it help to get more people to want to become sailors? Doesn''t seem to make any sense to me.


----------

